# تصنيع البوليسترين (Polystyrene)



## baggar (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن طريقة تصنيع البوليسترينPolystyrene المدد ( Expanded)والبثق (Extruded)
اقصد مراحل التصنيع والمعدات والمواد المستخدمة وكيفية الحصول عليها
حيث ارغب فى عمل مصنع
اريد اي معلومات بخصوص هذا الموضوع
وشكر​


----------



## محمد فوزى (24 أبريل 2009)

Custom Plastic Extruded Shapes
Scandia Plastics works hard to live up to its proud reputation of being a reliable source for the production of custom, quality extruded plastic squares, rectangles and other shapes. The technicians at Scandia Plastics are highly trained to produce plastic extruded shapes of unsurpassed quality, precision, accuracy and consistency; and take pride in being involved with some of the most challenging projects in the world.

Our extruded plastic tube shapes have proven to be a reliable source for many industries including commercial and product design companies, computer, electronic and many other OEM manufacturers. Our extruded plastic tube shapes offer a strong, dependable and economical solution to the industry's need for safe, protective, functional plastic tubing. 

Scandia Plastics' production facility, located in Plaistow, NH, is state-of-the-art. It includes some of the finest equipment available for the production of high quality extruded plastic shapes. Our production facilities are capable of extruding plastic shapes within the following parameters:

Custom Plastic Extruded Shape Parameters:

Wall thickness from .010" to heavy wall. 
Tolerances to ± .005" 
Shape and size custom designed to suit your particular application(s). 
Our experienced team has the ability to customize plastic tubing to meet your particular size, shape and length requirement(s). Additionally, having a complete machine shop on site enables us to offer many secondary services such as punching, printing and anti-static coatings to enhance the form, fit and functionality of the end product. We can also apply tape, caps and other fixtures in order to provide you or your customer with a product that is packaged for use right out of the box. 

Scandia Plastics' dedicated team of experts has the know-how and ability to manufacture plastic tubing from almost any thermoplastic compound such as ABS, Polysulfone, Polycarbonate, Nylon, Radel, Ultem, Polyethylene and Polypropylene - just to name a few. Our plastic extruded shapes are the ideal choice for use in some of the following applications: 

Custom Plastic Extruded Shape Applications:

U-Channels 
Protective Guards 
VHDM Covers 
Bird Feeders 
T-Dividers 
Novelty Items 
Other Custom Applications 
The above is just a partial list of the many uses for extruded plastic shapes in applications that require a reliable, durable, clean and cost-effective solution that is second to none.

Scandia's success in the custom plastic extrusion of top quality, high performance, rigid plastic tubing - for over 30 years - gives us confidence in our ability to meet and often exceed even the toughest project requirements. Please contact us to see what we


----------



## baggar (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الرد
اذا ممكن صور للمصنع وكم تكلفته؟؟


----------



## نبيل الريان (2 مايو 2009)

تحياتي.. انا عملت في مصنع بولسترين لمدة خمسة سنوات المصنع يحتاج الى ما يلي:

1. غلايه (Boiler) حسب حجم المصنع طبعا
2. ضاغطات هواء (Compressors)
3. مبرد مياه (Cooling tower)
4. ماكنات تصنيع
5. قوالب تصنيع وهي مصنعه من مادة الالمنيوم

وهذه هي الاساسيات اما الماكنات فموجوده في اوروبا وخصوصا" المانيا

المواد الخام تصنع في اوروبا المانيا هولندا وغيرها وكذلك هنالك مواد خام تصنع بالسعوديه

كلفة المصنع تعتمد على حجم الانتاج المطلوب وشراء ماكنات جديده او ماكنات مستعمله وكلفة
ارض المصنع 2000 متر مربع على الاقل .
كما ان المصنع بحاجه الى مصدر مياه لا يقل عن 70 متر مربع باليوم

بالتوفيق


----------



## الفهد الفري (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ نبيل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد منك مساعده ممكن اذا كان ارسل لي الايميل لكي اواصلك ايميلي هو 
مساعده مهمة


----------



## سالم المصري (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم،
تصنيع البوليستيرين يعتمد على نوع المنتج النهائي،
و خصوصا اذا كنت تخطط بتصنيع قوالب و من ثم تقطيعها إلى ألواح لإستخدامها بالعوازل، و الاغراض التعليمية، فهية مكائن لتصنيع القوالب الكبيرة. 
أما إذا كنت ترغب بتصنيع أشكال معينة ، مثل صناديق لتعبئة الخضار او حفظ الطعام، او تغليف و تعبئة اجهزة كهربائية فلها مكائن خاصة بذلك.
و يوجد العديد من المصانع في العالم، و لكن انصحك بالذهاب غلى شرق أسيا و خصوصا كوريا او تايوان، وبعض الشركات المعتمدة في الصين، و لا تذهب غلى اوروبا مع ان الجودة عالية جدا، و لكن السوق في الدول العربية لا يستوعبها بسبب المنافسة الشديدة و عدم دعم الصناعة بخلاف اوروبا.

أما بخصوص البوليستيرين المبثوق (extruded) فموضوعه طويل و يوجد شركات في كوريا ذات جودة عالية و ارخض من الالمانية و الايطالية بحوالي 50% ، و لا انصحك بتجربة الصيني ، فانه استثمار فاشل حتى على المدى القصير.

و بخصوص المواد الخام، فهناك العديد من الشركات التي تنافس في السعر الحالي للسوق، و يعتمد السعر على الكمية، و العرض و الطلب للسوق في لحظة الطلب.

و بالتوفيق


----------



## baggar (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكر الجميع
ولكن اريد مواقع او اسماء شركات تبيع هذه المعدات
واذا احد لدي مصنع فيمكن ان يساعدنا


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (9 مارس 2010)

بالنسبة الى صناعة البوليسترين انا مع اراء السادة الاعضاء 
نبيل الريان 
سالم المصرى 
ولكن سأضيف فقط ان المادة الخام التى تستخدم فى انتاج البوليسترين هى مادة كيميائية سائلة عبارة عن مركبين يتم دمجهم مع بعض بنسب معينة وتحت ضغط معين وبعد انتهاء زمن التفاعل يتم الحصول على البوليسترين لاستخدامه 
واذا كنت تريد صناعة الالواح لغرض العزل فأنصحك اولاً بمعرفة عرض الماكينة والتى لايجب ان تقل عن 130 سم ( المقاس الصافى للقالب ) 
وايضاً لابد من معرفة سمك القالب اى اقصى ارتفاع للالواح واقل ارتفاع ( السمك )


----------



## medoo5 (12 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## أبوجهاد الورد (17 مارس 2010)

شكر لك على هذه المعلومات0000000000000000000


----------



## agabeain (1 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة وجزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

عزيزي للمصنع تحتاج لمعدات كثيره منها:
Reactor, vessel, column, boiler, reboiler, exchanger, furnace

طبعا تحتاج لمواد خام لتصنيع الاستايرين مثل
البنزين والبخار والايثيلين

وتحتاج بعد لمصدر مياه تبريد 

تحياتي


----------



## memoshref (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات والمجهود الطيب​*​


----------



## شضسصيث (27 أبريل 2010)

نبيل الريان مشكور على المعلومات ولصاحب الموضوع شكراااا


----------



## ابوياسر على (5 يناير 2011)

محمد فوزى قال:


> custom plastic extruded shapes
> scandia plastics works hard to live up to its proud reputation of being a reliable source for the production of custom, quality extruded plastic squares, rectangles and other shapes. The technicians at scandia plastics are highly trained to produce plastic extruded shapes of unsurpassed quality, precision, accuracy and consistency; and take pride in being involved with some of the most challenging projects in the world.
> 
> Our extruded plastic tube shapes have proven to be a reliable source for many industries including commercial and product design companies, computer, electronic and many other oem manufacturers. Our extruded plastic tube shapes offer a strong, dependable and economical solution to the industry's need for safe, protective, functional plastic tubing.
> ...


المهندس محمد مشكور على هذه المعلومات وانا احد الباحثيين على معلومات على هذا المنتج وعن طريقة تصنيعه , ولكن للاسف انا لا اجيد اللغة الانجليزية قمت بترجمة عن طريق النت ولكن غير واضح 
اقصد لم افهم بعض البنود المجوده فى التقرير فانا اطلب منك خدمه خاصه وهو توضيح مع بعض الصور عن الالات والمعدات لمصنع لتصنيع هذه الماده وماهى المواد الخاصه التى تدخل فى صناعته ؟
ارجو التوضيح ولكم منى الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## سالم المصري (16 يونيو 2011)

*البوليستيرين و البولي يوريثين*

أخي العزيز ، شكرا على تعليقك، 
ولكن مادة البولي ستيرين هية تشبة حبوب السكر الكبيرة، و أما المادتين للخلط هيه لتصنيع البولي يوريثين، فقط حبيت أوضح.



عبد المعز محمد قال:


> بالنسبة الى صناعة البوليسترين انا مع اراء السادة الاعضاء
> نبيل الريان
> سالم المصرى
> ولكن سأضيف فقط ان المادة الخام التى تستخدم فى انتاج البوليسترين هى مادة كيميائية سائلة عبارة عن مركبين يتم دمجهم مع بعض بنسب معينة وتحت ضغط معين وبعد انتهاء زمن التفاعل يتم الحصول على البوليسترين لاستخدامه
> ...


----------



## darkwing (13 أغسطس 2011)

thaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمود يس2010 (20 يناير 2012)

موضوع حلو جدا


----------

